# DesktopBSD networking tool: what exactly does it do?



## curses (Jan 25, 2010)

If you are familiar at all with this, please help. I can run ifconfig, but it won't connect if I haven't run dbsdnetworking first(and fails). Does anyone know about the inner workings of dbsdnetworking?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2010)

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------



## curses (Jan 26, 2010)

But I don't actually use DesktopBSD. I just use the tools. I guess you have a point though, the dbsd people would probably know more about their stuff than the fbsd people.


----------

